

New toy for Kagglers - Your team's own Splunk server - svm33
http://blog.kaggle.com/2012/06/20/gigaom-and-wordpress-and-splunk-oh-my/

======
itay
If anybody is interested talking about Splunk, APIs, or need any help on the
Splunk side, please feel free to get in touch - I'd love to help :)

Disclaimer: I work for Splunk, on the Dev Platform team - we're trying to make
it easier for developers to use Splunk.

------
kevingadd
What the hell is a Kaggler? It might be worth a moment to explain that
somewhere on the linked page.

~~~
rhizome
It would appear to be a customer of kaggle.com. For what it's worth, the
Splunk server also appears only to be used and available for the duration of
the contest itself.

